# Apistogramma



## MaelStrom (Jun 24, 2007)

Well im going to get a 20 long, and I plan on getting 
2 apistos
4 dario dario 
6 harlequin rasboras
4 Steel-blue lyretail killis( Fundolopanchax gardneri)
a dozen red cherry shrimp

The apistos will probally be the last fish in, but I would like to know ahead of time what I will get. The only problem with Apistogrammas is theres like 50 species and I dont know too much about them, so do you guys have any suggestions? I was thinking of Apistogramma agassizii but what do you guys think. Color is important, but hardyness comes first it thats what it takes...


----------



## MaelStrom (Jun 24, 2007)

Ive decided on Agassiz' Dwarf Cichlid


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Dont expect the shrimp to live with those fish.


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

The shrimp should be okay... make sure you start with a fairly large population (10-20). They breed very easily; you probably won't get very many babies surviving to adulthood, but some, and the adults should be fine.
Just to give you an idea, I have a 29gallon with a dozen smallish angelfish and a dozen or so dario dario, and while my shrimp population is not as big as it used to be before the angels, I still see many of them running around.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2007)

Apistogramma agassizi is a good choice.  Very beautiful Apisto. I'm a little worried about the size of Dario Darios with the Apistos in a small tank, but if you plant it heavily, it might just work. I've never kept either species, but I know that Apistos can be territorial....especially males.


----------

